
This Is a Scientifically Determined Playlist for Tripping - catacombs
https://www.inverse.com/article/38980-psilocybin-mushroom-playlist-research
======
patientplatypus
I find this frustrating - the primary thing you will learn if you get
academics to talk about psychedelics, is that academics don't know anything
about psychedelics. Maybe it has something to do with 50+ years of
blacklisting and shutting out anybody that knew anything about anything.

This is exactly the sort of playlist that I would expect an _academic_ to find
trip worthy. Heavy on the classical, nothing newer than 50 years old, no
electronic, ambient, anything anybody under the age of 30 might consider cool.
[Spoiler alerts, I guess?] All this shows is that the establishment is
desperately trying to get a lock on popular culture as it runs away from them.
Gross.

